# Disneyland Paris



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi All
I have read some posts on here about staying in the car park of Disney, I understand its about 13 euro a night with water, toilet and waste dump, loos and possible use of showers.

People have said about an annual pass being better than buying a few days pass as it includes parking, but as its not advertised does anyone know how much they are?

We are thinking of going the 1st week of April, 2 Adults & 2 16yrs.

We will go from Calais any idea on cost of tolls?

This wild camping and tolls are quite new to us.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Disney*

ChrisnDeb, staying on Disney is easy, just drive up onto car park and make your way to the motorhomes, someone will come and take your money. Yes you have facilities and no this isnt wild camping. 

We found that the best thing about it is getting into Disney before anybody else.

You can get there from Calais almost toll free, but you might want to pay a Euro or 2 to get round Paris.

Enjoy

Phil


----------



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

chris
20 euros last time we travelled keeping on motorway calais direct to disneyland


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We got 2 adult annual passes last year. I think they were about 129 euros each. We paid 13 euros for the first nights parking (to get into the car park before we got our passes). I think you may be able to go back to the parking booth and get your 13 euros refunded once you have your pass, although we didn't bother.

The car park is great. Level pitching, fresh water & waste dump. Toliet/Shower block in the bus drivers pavillion is right in the motorhome designated car park and it is more than adequate for wildcamping needs.

It's kinda a cross between wildcamping, rallying & staying on a site!

I particularly enjoyed sitting outside the van of an evening after a busy day in the park with a glass of wine 'people watching' the other campers. There seemed to be lots of French families with 2 or 3 vans between them making a right family get together of it all 

We stuck to the toll road from Calais to Paris and it is about 32 euros (each way) for our 3.5 van.

This is a good site for Disney planning http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=77


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks for the answers

Chris


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

We looked into getting annual passes but have completely changed our plans.

We found this link handy for the annual passes info: http://www.dlrpmagic.com/planning/booking/annual-passports/

GOOD LUCK

(I think you have to be a French resident to get the Francilien Pass although we did look at ways of getting them from ebay.fr but it all seemed to complicated for the saving involved)


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

This may help...
Did it on our trip last October, took all the advise off MHF the same as you have found..

Disneyland paris..

Toll from Calais is around 26 euro from memory.. We attempted the non toll route but were getting pushed for time so jumped on the motorway.


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

We bought the annual passes lastyear and can recommend them.

My step daughter is 3 and so loves everything Disney, this was the main holiday for us and the girls went into the park 9 days out of 10. I had a day off to go Paris on the train.

We parked the old campervan in the motorhome carpark during the day but we didn't camp in.

We stayed at Le Chen Gris campsite about 30 mins away, its a vacansoleil place.

The carpark was about 13Euro a day like someone mentioned, they were giving out information sheets and stuff to fill in to put into your window if you were staying overnight and checks were done by people in a van at points during the day.

We went for the mid-range pass "Fantasy", the DLRP Magic website gives the listing of days excluded for these passes, we didn't have any exclusions for our period but we were off peak and no french holidays.

The passes give free parking after day 1, discounts in the shops and restaurants.

I found an offer on the french disneyland website that was linked to from dlrpmagic forums for buy an adult pass get a child free so we also combined these together so just paid for the 2 adult passes.

We are also going back this May, so about 50 weeks after the last visit so we get 2 years worth out of the passes. It takes that long to get around with a 3 y/o that we ended up seeing 1 land in the park each day.

This year we should be able to take step daughter on more rides as well.

After this trip I don't think we will be going back for a while, lots more places to visit in the new motorhome.

The annual passes were bought on my nationwide visa card and converted into UK£ came out just over £100 i think.

I am actually quite excited about this years visit, or maybe its more the driving Freddy Jnr down to France


----------



## jaffamaster (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Folks, just back from France, we were late arriving at Disney and stay outside the entry booths at the side of the road, no one bothered us and it was quite quiet until the road sweeper arrived late in the morning.

It was 17 euro's for camper parking, this allows you to stay one night if required. There are some facilties within the car park, bins, water, showers etc, the showers were fine, we used them.

Only thing I would like to say, is check when they check in closes and get there before hand, not 100% sure when this is, the parks closed at 7pm, not sure when the car park entry is.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Annual passes can be purchased at the Annual passport office at the entrance to Discovery Land in the park itself.

In addition to the benefits already mentioned, you do actually get the cost of your entry ticket refunded against the purchase of an annual pass, in addition to enjoying free parking.

If you opt for a 'Dream' pass you can actually park in the Hotel New York car park for free - providing your van fits within the marked parking bays!

We had an annual pass for three years and would definitly recommend it for those wishing to visit Disney more than once in a twelve month period.


----------

